# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Sıra boğaz ve sınırlarda

## iputisamo

Sıra boğaz ve sınırlarda 

Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi gittikçe ağırlaşıyor. Metinde tam üyeliğin tek seçenek olmadığı da yer alacak 

*Fransız Hıristiyan Demokratların Avrupa Komisyonu'na verdikleri öneriler arasında Türkiye'nin imtiyazlı ortaklık seçeneğini mutlaka kabul etmesi gerektiği vurgulanırken ''Boğazların birlikte denetlenmesi'' ve ''Ermeni soykırımının tanınması'' isteniyor. 
3 Ekim'e kısa bir süre kala Türkiye'nin ''Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi'' üzerinde halen uzlaşma sağlanamadı. Belgede Güney Kıbrıs Rus Kesimi ve Avusturya'nın ortak istemi üzerine ''deklarasyon'' ve ''imtiyazlı ortaklığa'' ilişkin ifadelerin yer alması kesinleşirken Fransa'nın da belgeye İstanbul ve üanakkale boğazlarının güvenliği konusunda bir madde eklenmesini istediği öğrenildi. 

Tüm AB ülkeleri İngiltere tarafından hazırlanan belgeye kendi istemlerini ekletmeye çalışıyor. Yayımlanan deklarasyonun ardından Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi'nin istemiyle belgede deklarasyona atıf yapıldığı öğrenilirken Avusturya'nın önerisiyle ''imtiyazlı ortaklığa'' ilişkin ifadenin metne girmesine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor. 

Fransız Hıristiyan Demokratlar tarafından hazırlanarak komisyona gönderilen teklifte ise ilginç ifadelere yer veriliyor. Türkiye'nin imtiyazlı ortaklık seçeneğini de kabul etmesi gerektiği kaydedilen teklifte, ''üyeliğin gerçekleşmemesi durumunda imtiyazlı ortaklık da Türkiye'nin birliğe entegre olması için yeterlidir'' deniliyor. 

Teklifte Türkiye'nin Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti'ni tam üyelik gerçekleşmeden önce mutlaka tanıması gerektiği vurgulanırken ''Kıbrıs, Mayıs 2004'ten beri AB üyesidir ve tüm üye devletler de bu ülkeyi tanımaktadır'' deniliyor. 

Ermenistan da koşul 
Ermenistan ile ilişkilerin mutlaka iyileştirilmesi gerektiği belirtilen teklifte, boğazlara ilişkin yeni istemler dikkat çekiyor. Fransızların teklifinde İstanbul ve üanakkale boğazlarının Avrupa'nın güvenliği için çok önemli olduğu, AB'nin de buradaki denetime entegre olabileceği belirtiliyor. Teklifin boğazlar ile ilgili maddesinde şöyle deniliyor: 

''İstanbul ve üanakkale boğazları petrol ve askeri trafik açısından büyük önem taşımaktadır. Uluslararası anlaşmalar ise boğazlarda serbest dolaşıma izin vermektedir. Bu nedenle boğazlarda uyuşturucu ticareti ve akaryakıt kaçakçılığını Türkiye ve Avrupa Birliği tarafından ortak olarak kurulacak bir organizasyon denetlemelidir.'' 

Fransa'da sağ partilerin, Türkiye için ısrarla savundukları imtiyazlı ortaklık önerisini yazılı belge haline getirdikleri ve boğazlarla ilgili teklifin bu metinde de yer aldığı bildirildi. Boğazların ve Türkiye'nin sınırlarının ortak denetimi talep edilen belgede Kıbrıs sorununun çözümünün imtiyazlı ortaklığın bir başlığı olması da isteniyor. Ortaklık çerçevesinde AB'nin Türkiye'yi ''Ermeni soykırımı'' nı tanımaya ikna etmesi de isteniyor. 

AB Parlamentosu Hıristiyan Demokrat Grubu üyesi Fransız Jacques Toubon tarafından ABHaber'e verilen üç sayfalık İmtiyazlı Ortaklık ünerisi Belgesi'nin ana unsurları şöyle: 

**Ortak bir ticaret politikası: Türkiye, AB'nin ticaret politikasına entegre edilecek. Türkiye, ticaret politikasına ilişkin Konsey ve Ortak Dış Tarifeler müzakerelerine katılacak. 

**Hukuk devletinin kurulması: İnsan hakları ve azınlık haklarına saygı sağlanması için hukuk ve yargı alanlarında işbirliği yapılacak. Avrupa, Türkiye'nin, dünyada tek başına 1915 yılındaki ''Ermeni soykırımı'' nı reddetmeyi sürdüremeyeceğini anlamasını sağlayabilecek. AB ve Türkiye, göç akımlarını ve Türkiye'nin dış sınırlarını ortaklaşa kontrol edecek. 

**Denizlerdeki denetim: Petrol sevkıyatı için büyük önem taşıdığı belirtilen İstanbul ve üanakkale boğazlarındaki her türlü kaçakçılığın kontrolünün daha iyi sağlanması için AB ile Türkiye arasında ortak bir Boğaz Kurumu oluşturulacak. 

**Dış ve savunma politikası: Türkiye, Ortadoğu, Kafkaslar ve Karadeniz'den oluşan bölgede istikrar sağlayıcı bir güç olarak rol oynayabilmesi için bloklardan ve AB'den özerk olmalı. Türkiye'nin, AB'nin ortak dış ve savunma politikası ile özel bağları olmalı. 

**Kıbrıs'ın barışçıl bir biçimde birleştirilmesi: Türkiye'nin, Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti'ni (Rum Kesimi) tanımadan AB üyesi olacağını iddia edemeyeceği açıktır. Kıbrıs sorununun çözümlenmesinin imtiyazlı ortaklığın bir başlığı haline getirilmesi daha iyi olur. 

**Kalkınma yardımı: Yapısal fonlar ve bölgesel politikasından esinlenilerek ve Türkiye'nin özel durumu dikkate alınarak bir kalkınma yardım politikası oluşturulacak. 

Kaynak: Cumhuriyet
Resim: http://www.digimedya.com

----------

